# Glossy Tyres



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I am a massive fan of megs endurance tyre gel as I like a glossy wet look on my tyres. Its been one product that I have never even thought about changing. 

I am about to run out and have no hesitation in buying more but thought I would post to see if anyone had any other recommendations for a glossy tyre dressing. Not to fussed on how long it lasts (as long as its more than a few days!)


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

scooobydont said:


> I am a massive fan of megs endurance tyre gel as I like a glossy wet look on my tyres. Its been one product that I have never even thought about changing.
> 
> I am about to run out and have no hesitation in buying more but thought I would post to see if anyone had any other recommendations for a glossy tyre dressing. Not to fussed on how long it lasts (as long as its more than a few days!)


I have CarPro Pearl diluted at 1:1 and it leaves a lovely finish. I also have Gyeon Tire that leaves a nice but not too glossy finish.

These two are brilliant in my opinion.

However, the Mrs got me a bottle of Megs Endurance last week and I tried it yesterday and I really like that too. It is slightly more greasy that the other two but looks fantastic!


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Rob D 88 said:


> I have CarPro Pearl diluted at 1:1 and it leaves a lovely finish.


A big +1 from me.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The new AutoGlym tyre gel is definitely worth considering. A similar consistency to Meguiars, lasts really well, and is nice and glossy.

Orchard Autocare Glitz - excellent product. Dries in and can be layered to get a nice glossy finish.

PERL and ziano z16 are also worth trying.

If you want to buy a larger quantity, Autosmart Highstyle (5 litres for around 25 quid) would also leave a nice glossy finish for you too.

Have a look at the tyre dressing thread for some more suggestions. One thing, the brand of tyre can have a huge impact on how effective the dressing is. Half the fun though is trying different products. Lol.

Cooks

Edit - have a look here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112&page=14

And

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112&page=14


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Im the opposite. been using Maguire's for a while but just tried Auto Finesse Satin. nice Finnish


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

I like mine to look really glossy too. 
I’ve found if you use the mega gel (which I also think is great stuff) and then spray AG tyre dressing over the top straight after, you’re left with a very glossy wet look finish that lasts upto a few weeks- certainly in summer
I’ll admit I’ve not tried other products, but my gel is only half used after a nearly 2 years so haven’t had to yet


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Tac systems gloss tyre brilliant


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Long lasting protection*

My method is 2fold I use GtechniqueT1 or Carpro PERL on a clean tyre then top it up with Smart wax Smart gel

The first application give a long lasting protection and the second is for gloss so you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I’m using PERL 1:1 and really like it for the combination of finish and durability, but wouldn’t call it glossy at all. Maybe it is if it’s layered but not tried it. I have Megs endurance but couldn’t get on with it so tried the Sonax gloss one available from ecp, very similar to Megs but lasted better with less sling, I’d give that a punt if I were you. £7.36 for 250ml with current discount code.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Gyeon tire has the wettest look I've found


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

The OCD in me is starting to freak with all this glossy talk AHHHH lol.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The Auto Glanz one (Uber Schwarz?) is *very* glossy.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

steelghost said:


> The Auto Glanz one (Uber Schwarz?) is *very* glossy.


SG I like AutoGlanz Products but I honestly tipped this away. I hated it, it's identical to AutoFinesse Gloss Tyres, even smells the same. It's just a different colour! Destroys the sprayheads and it's horrible and greasy if you get it on ya hands!

AutoFinesse Satin is a lovely finish although it a matte / satin finish. I like it a lot!


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I've been using AG Instant Tyre Dressing http://amzn.to/2FBlRZd it's cheap and cheerful but it doesn't have the same gloss finish as Megs, nor the durability but I guess it's designed for quick top ups.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

For Gloss

Nielsons Brilliance is hard to beat.

But for a nice gloss and water based (summer use) i do still like Poorboys bold n bright spray on.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Rob D 88 said:


> SG I like AutoGlanz Products but I honestly tipped this away. I hated it, it's identical to AutoFinesse Gloss Tyres, even smells the same. It's just a different colour! Destroys the sprayheads and it's horrible and greasy if you get it on ya hands!
> 
> AutoFinesse Satin is a lovely finish although it a matte / satin finish. I like it a lot!


Can't disagree with anything you say here Rob - I didn't much like it myself but it *is *very glossy :lol: I tried applying it with a sponge (product applied direct from the bottle) and that gave the best results albeit difficult not to over-apply. I only use it in summer these days for dressing wheel arches (when I have time and can be fussed) - it's actually not half bad for this.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

This is Meguire's after a 6 mile journey to work the next day. Endurance









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

This is CarPro Pearl diluted at 1:1
















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Gyeon Tire after a 2 mile drive!
















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

AutoFinesse Satin applied to my friends Ford Focus.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

I used to use Meguiar's Endurance Gel too, I found it very glossy and long lasting but quite greasy.
My current choice is Waxaddict Feeder Tyre Conditioner & Waxaddict Slicks Tyre Dressing.

Feeder offer a Matt/Satin finish (going onto glossy if you use more)
Slicks offers the ultimate gloss.

You can use both, so Feeder first which is thicker and penetrates into the tyre rubber. This doesn't really need to dry, after application it shouldn't sling.
Slicks is quite watery and they recommend you spray it on, but I spray onto an applicator and then apply and leave to dry.
Both are Sio2 based and shows good beading.
Both are water based, and when used I can easily get 2 weeks plus of good gloss before it starts to fade - it is weather dependent of course.

I've heard great things about ODK Attire too, and that will be the next one I try.


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

I swear by Obsession Wax Nero,

If you like a satin look, just apply one coat and if you look glossy, apply 2 or 3. A little goes a long way and it lasts a fair amount too!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been a long time Meguiars user, and still will be, but I'm liking the finish on that Beemer with the PERL dressing.....think I'll give that a go :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

TonyHill said:


> I've been a long time Meguiars user, and still will be, but I'm liking the finish on that Beemer with the PERL dressing.....think I'll give that a go :thumb:


I only tried Meguire's on the weekend and it's good! However the CarPro Pearl is a lot less greasy. I felt the tyres an hour ago and they are still oily, but still look good!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I have used quite alot of tire treatments over the years...but I find Gyeon tire is my goto and is always in my collection of products.SJ.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

SG - This is AutoGlanz Uber Schwartz on a Fiesta ST Line I did. That was the last time I used it!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Isn't Auto Glym Rubber Plus Cleaner supposed to leave a glossy finish (any pics from a user would be handy), although I'm not sure if it's just a trade product so you'd need 5ltrs :speechles


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Rob D 88 said:


> I only tried Meguire's on the weekend and it's good! However the CarPro Pearl is a lot less greasy. I felt the tyres an hour ago and they are still oily, but still look good!


CarPro Pearl looks like a contender. What do you think of the finish of megs compared to perl? If they are about the same my give it a whirl.

Thanks for all the replies folks btw!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

scooobydont said:


> CarPro Pearl looks like a contender. What do you think of the finish of megs compared to perl? If they are about the same my give it a whirl.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies folks btw!


They are both good, no doubt about that. PEARL is also more versatile. You can use it for a number of things. I might even give it a go neat, straight from the bottle.

It's also easier to apply than the Megs as the Megs is a bit sticky!

PEARL edges it for me but let's see the durability. PEARL only lasts about a week.

Rob


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been using obsession wax Nero for years, I generally just spray it on and the wipe the excess off the wheel and let it dry for the gloss look, you don't then get any sling or transfer to the paintwork 

You can also buff the tyre once its dry to have a more satin finish or oe finish 

Nero can also be diluted and used as an interior dressing its that versatile 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

